# Domestic House cleaner and ironing local



## patricinha (May 28, 2013)

Hi my name is Patricia and I have been cleaning and ironing in Herne Hill , East Dulwich ,Brixton,South Dulwich,Sydenham,Battersea and surround areas for many years . 
I am reliable, trustworthy and CRB checked , 
I have excellent references if you request and good experience . 
My hourly rate is £10.00. minim 3 hours 
I provided a House Cleaning Service and individual attention to every client .Our daily ,Weekly and fortnightly services 

*Ironing*  for some people is one of those tasks for which finding a time to do is very difficulty. You are always worry that load is bigger and bigger week by week. Don't worry we are here to help .You can book this service separately or along regular domestic cleaning. 
 I am happy to work while you are home or while you are at work . 
I work quickly and efficiently to ensure an affordable cleaning service ,sparkling results ,and minimal disruption to your personal routine 
Regular domestic cleaning / Ironing 
One-off cleaning/ Spring cleaning 
End of Tenancy cleaning 
After party cleaning 

Please do not hesitate to contact me if you require any further information , 
I guarantee exceptional service and promise you will not be disappointed by the results 
kinds regards Patricia 
*07933059773 or 07922561595 *
homecleaninghome@gmail.com


----------



## editor (May 28, 2013)

*thread moved to correct forum


----------



## Jasminebaker (Jun 27, 2013)

What a fantastic job! patricia came over to clean my house and I have to say I have never seen it looking so clean. I moved into a place which had previously only been inhabited by male college students, needless to say it needed some TLC. I was ecstatic with the results. Also Patricia was very available last minute, came on time and even a little early, and did a very thorough job. Highly recommend.

Jasmine

Thanks to urban 75 forum


----------



## nogojones (Jun 27, 2013)

Has the server been dusted down for this ad?


----------



## ddraig (Jun 27, 2013)

nogojones said:


> Has the server been dusted down for this ad?


 
noticeboard has different rules dude


----------



## nogojones (Jun 27, 2013)

wicked. can I link to my discogs page?


----------



## ddraig (Jun 27, 2013)

do u live in brickers? no u don't, naffoff 
u can convo me it tho


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 27, 2013)

ddraig said:


> convo me it


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 27, 2013)

Does Patricia wash her own sock puppets? 

No offence intended, my mum cleaned houses for many years.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 27, 2013)

It's so patronising when they try something so naff as "peer" recommendation.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jun 27, 2013)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Does Patricia wash her own sock puppets?
> 
> No offence intended, my mum cleaned houses for many years.



It's clearly written by someone else, so at the worst they are a paid shill and that seems terribly unlikely.


----------



## nogojones (Jun 27, 2013)

ddraig said:


> do u live in brickers? no u don't, naffoff
> u can convo me it tho


 

The good people of Briton would love my old records


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 27, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> It's clearly written by someone else, so at the worst they are a paid shill and that seems terribly unlikely.


That is what a sock puppet is.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jun 27, 2013)

Hocus Eye. said:


> That is what a sock puppet is.



No it isn't. A sock puppet is an alias; an alternate ID.


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 27, 2013)

ddraig said:


> do u live in brickers? no u don't, naffoff
> u can convo me it tho


 
Postcode wars?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 27, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> No it isn't. A sock puppet is an alias; an alternate ID.


Not always, it can be another close friend or supporter of the original poster although I agree it _can be_ the original poster.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jun 27, 2013)

That would be a meatpuppet.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 27, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> That would be a meatpuppet.


This is getting out of hand and into some dodgy territory, for that reason I am out.


----------



## Yelkcub (Jun 27, 2013)

After party cleaning ?

Hoovering up ket perhaps?


----------



## editor (Jun 28, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> It's clearly written by someone else, so at the worst they are a paid shill and that seems terribly unlikely.


And now do you know this, exactly?


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jun 28, 2013)

us mere urban mortals not having the checking IP can only go by what we read and make wild assumptions by extrapolating from there.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jun 28, 2013)

editor said:


> And now do you know this, exactly?


 
Reasonable intuition. Do the IPs match, then?


----------



## pogofish (Jun 28, 2013)

editor said:


> And now do you know this, exactly?


 
The phone numbers in the post can easily be checked by anyone and yes, they do lead to the website for an agency in Sydenham.


----------



## editor (Jun 28, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> Reasonable intuition. Do the IPs match, then?


 
No they don't, and this isn't the forum for such idle speculation either.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jun 28, 2013)

editor said:


> No they don't, and this isn't the forum for such idle speculation either.


 
Then why, given that all I was doing was quelling unfair accusations of sockpuppetry, did you bring the question up in the first place, you absurd little man?


----------



## editor (Jun 28, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> Then why, given that all I was doing was quelling unfair accusations of sockpuppetry, did you bring the question up in the first place, you absurd little man?


Thread locked. Kindly read the forum rules before contributing any more of your pointless 'reasonable intuition.'


----------

